# My modest home setup



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

My modest home setup: gaggia classic, rancilio steam wand mod, (OPV soon). Rancilio MD40 grinder, Torr tamper, some scales, crap .6l milk jug I hardly use. Currently rocking Extract's Veracruz espresso and loving it. Fingers crossed for the L1 raffle!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice little grinder you have there dude!!!!!!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks to you sir!


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

On a side note I tried the Veracruz through the L1 and it was worlds apart, even if I don't win I'll have to get one. Or save up for a sexy slayer one group


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

ShortShots said:


> a sexy slayer one group


The only Machine I've ever wanted (lusted) to replace my La Spaz S1


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't blame you at all, I dream of slayer's. unfortunately unless I win the lottery completely a pipe dream. I'd settle for a marzocco strada ep at a push lol


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

ronsil said:


> The only Machine I've ever wanted (lusted) to replace my La Spaz S1


Ooo well hopefully if I don't win I'd like you to so I can snap up your La Spaz!!!! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good combination op:good:


----------

